# Benelli SBE cycling problems



## Doughboy181 (Jun 9, 2009)

I own a Benelli SBE with a Sure Cycle that was installed locally 2 seasons ago. Initially it cycled light trap loads fine, but as of late ,it will not. I have removed the buttstock and checked for debris, etc. and everything seemed fine. Is there any truth to the fact that I should not oil a Sure Cycle?


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Doughboy181 said:


> I own a Benelli SBE with a Sure Cycle that was installed locally 2 seasons ago. Initially it cycled light trap loads fine, but as of late ,it will not. I have removed the buttstock and checked for debris, etc. and everything seemed fine. Is there any truth to the fact that I should not oil a Sure Cycle?


Are you shooting 3 drams? Benellis are notorious for not cycling light loads. When reloading I stay above 10,000psi pressures and I have not had a problem.

I have never had a problem with 3 dram or higher shells. Nor have I ever had a problem with any hunting loads. Hope this helps.


----------



## Doughboy181 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! Yes, the last time I had issues with the gun not cycling I was shooting Winchester Super X @ 3 3/4 Dram 1 1/4 oz .#6's.
Initially after the Sure Cycle was installed it would shoot low brass 2 3/4 Dram shells just fine. This is why I am so puzzled.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Doughboy181 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Yes, the last time I had issues with the gun not cycling I was shooting Winchester Super X @ 3 3/4 Dram 1 1/4 oz .#6's.
> Initially after the Sure Cycle was installed it would shoot low brass 2 3/4 Dram shells just fine. This is why I am so puzzled.


Then my best guess would be to get the thing tuned by a gunsmith. There are some adjustments they can make to the action. Good luck.


----------

